# Sigma alarms



## wusiwug (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi all   Great site .I'm a newbie looking for help, my Swift suntor is fitted with a Sigma AC111 alarm when I look the doors from inside I can't kill the movement sensors until the alarm goes off (waking everybody for miles around) The dealer who I bought it off has failed to get any operating instructions for the alarms .....the key fob has 2 buttons on it tried all combinations with no success......has anyone got one of these alarms that can tell me how it works so everyone around me can get some sleep..


----------



## jogguk (Aug 8, 2009)

*Try This*

I don't have the same a;arm as you, I have a Sigman M30 or something and only one buttton on the key fob

To disable the interior movement sensors on mine I have to turn ignition on then press the alarm set button on keyfob, open any door then close door and set alarm with keyfob. 

I use this function a lot while leaving the dog in the van. Nearly always forget to unset alarm when opening door in the morning too

john


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Aug 8, 2009)

*ref sigma*

Hi wusiwug,
We have a sigma alarm system , And  like JOGGUK have only 1 button to 
opperate, have you got one button to lock and one to open ?
Also have you a red l.e.d. light on the dash somewhere ?.
If so switch on ignition press lock button turn off ignition take out key and press lock button again, 
Hope this helps wendy & keith.


----------



## wusiwug (Aug 9, 2009)

*Ref Sigma*

Hi Wilthebeast
Thanks for your advise will try that .We do have a red LED on the dash also a key pad on the windscreen ! We have no problem when leaving the van its when we are inside and want to lock/ alarm at night after abourt 5 mins alarms go off !
Ray and Margaret


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Aug 9, 2009)

*re sigma*

Hi wusiwug,
Do you have central locking locking too ?,
As normally your 1st press on button would lock doors and set alarm but with ignition on and press button does not lock the doors but once you take out the key and press button again locks the doors and switches off the sensors inside  the cab allowing movement inside your van,(just remember to press the remote again before you open any door when you get up or the alarm will go off).
ref the light on dash you should find that as above on the first press of remote with ignition on the light will stay on and when you take key out and press remote again the light will start to flash and lock the doors.
Ref your key pad on dash very complicated to explain as you have no instructions BUT to use the key pad you will need a 4 number code to access the main unit ( look in your paper work for a small silver lable with numbers on it)let us know how you get on .
wendy & keith


----------



## wusiwug (Aug 10, 2009)

*Sigma*

Hi Wilthebeast
Thanks for all your help 
Regarding the keypad I have written to the previous owner asking for the 4 diget code they were using !
Regards Ray


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, Ray and Margaret, I have a Sigma with a keypad, and to disarm the internal sensors you have to turn on the ignition...... press 2 on the keypad, then arm the alarm with the fob and turn off ignition. alarm should now be armed but omitting the internal sensors,,,...... BUT remember to disarm before opening a door or hatch, if alarmed.


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi again,R&M.... Sorry I gave you false info The correct procedure is.... Turn on ignition and leave on then press 2 on keypad, then turn OFF ignition and arm......... that should sort it.


----------



## wusiwug (Nov 5, 2009)

*Sigma/Scorpion Alarms*

Hi 
I have finally got my sigma alarm keypad 4 diget number changed to one of my choice without having the existing number ....If anyone is having the same problem or any other problem with Sigma or Scorpion alarms I now no a man who can help ........Message me and I;ll put you in touch 
Regards Ray


----------



## alanval (Nov 5, 2009)

We have same system but its about 10 yr old and not working , so tomorrow we are having it redone updating the system.I think they  are using the same wireing thats there but renewing the other parts..

 Val


----------



## Scotsbob (Dec 18, 2009)

*Sigma Alarms*

I have a Sigma S30 alarm fitted in my Elddis m/h but have only 1 keyfob, have tried locally (Aberdeen) to source a 2nd keyfob to no avail, have also 
tried to trace Sigma Alarms without success - does anyone know of a Sigma
dealer/installer in the North Scotland area, or the address / webb site of 
Sigma alarms.
Cheers & Thanks    Scotsbob


----------



## wusiwug (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Scotsbob Sigma alarms is now Scorpion alarms....If you ring Tony Hayes on01257 249928 he will tell you who the nearest dealer is .any problem if you pm me with whats exactly wrong I may be abe to help ........


----------



## Scotsbob (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Wusiwug,  many thanks for the info re Sigma Alarms, don't have a problem with it, its that we have only 1 key fob, and I would a spare to fit to the spare ignition key just in case we 'mislay' the original. I will give Tony Hayes a phone.

Cheers, & A Merry Christmas & Happy touring.


----------



## wusiwug (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sigma Alarms*

Hi Scots bob ........hope he can help
Happy Cristmas   Ray& Margaret


----------



## elguopo (Nov 2, 2010)

*Turning off*

Hi   anyone know how to reset or turn off my Sigma alarm,,, the dam thing keeps going off,,, i have unplugged the siren, but the lights still flash when it goes off,,,, cheers.


----------



## bazzeruk (Nov 5, 2010)

*Sigma alarm*



wusiwug said:


> Hi
> I have finally got my sigma alarm keypad 4 diget number changed to one of my choice without having the existing number ....If anyone is having the same problem or any other problem with Sigma or Scorpion alarms I now no a man who can help ........Message me and I;ll put you in touch
> Regards Ray


 
Please help - no instructions with my sigma alarm. Pleas email me - barry.youlditch@btinternet.com with how to use the keypad Cheers


----------



## elguopo (Nov 5, 2010)

*problem*

Hi  i have the code,, but i don`t know how to use it,, i have 2 button key fob, with central locking,, cheers.


----------



## NicknClair (Nov 5, 2010)

elguopo said:


> Hi  i have the code,, but i don`t know how to use it,, i have 2 button key fob, with central locking,, cheers.


 
What is the current engine battery voltage as the Back-Up part of the siren may have activated as it thinks the engine battery has been disconnected.

Rgs

Nick


----------



## elguopo (Nov 9, 2010)

*sigma*

Thanks Nick,, ill look into that one might get an Optimiser fitted so the battery dosn`t get discharged,,


----------



## NicknClair (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you leave the van plugged in at home to keep the leisure battery up?
If so take a look at this, might be of some use;

Battery Master - GE-001 - best price, discounted, review

Piece of cake to fit and works with all types of camper/motorhome.


----------



## elguopo (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats a fantastic idea,, im going to get one,,, cheers for that


----------



## Y5kot (Nov 11, 2010)

*Alarm*

We have the Sigma alarm with the two buttons. Set the alrm as normal with the big button then straight after press the smaller button twice- this diactivates the internals.

Hope this helps


----------



## elguopo (Nov 18, 2010)

*Battery Master*

Big thanks to Nick,,, i fitted a battery Master and conected a timer to power the leisure battery for 2 hours a day and it seems to have cured the alarm going off, just need to work out how to disable the interia alarm sensors,, cheers.


----------



## NicknClair (Nov 19, 2010)

elguopo said:


> Big thanks to Nick,,, i fitted a battery Master and conected a timer to power the leisure battery for 2 hours a day and it seems to have cured the alarm going off, just need to work out how to disable the interia alarm sensors,, cheers.


 
Glad to be of help. We have been doing Battery Master for over 12 years now and the product is very popular in certain situations such as vans resting up and not being used.

Ultrasonic Sensors can easily disabled by insulating them thus blocking the signal, if you are unable to obtain the code. Putting insulation tape is the easiest way to kill the system. I most cases, curtains across the front of them have been enough to stop the signal being transmitted, untill the curtain is moved by wind etc (main reason why we do not use them on Strikeback). Also having roof vents slightly open can trigger a false alarm, problem here is most Heki's and other types of vent naturally breathe, so this can be a potential false alarm situation.

Rgs 

Nick


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a curtain across but any movement used to set the alarm off. I now cap both the sensors before crashing out. I made the caps on my home lathe out of black tuftnul plastic. Works a dream.


----------



## John H (Nov 19, 2010)

I dont understand the last two posts. We have a sigma alarm system and the internal sensors can easily be de-activated by following Y5kot's advice. You do not need to bother with tape or plastic or codes.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 19, 2010)

I do. As I am dumb as they come and I found that was the easiest way out of the problem. I have tried everything, but unsuccessful. Furthermore, my alarm system was installed in Germany and have not bothered to ask someones advice. My fault, until I get around to it. First thing in the morning I will follow Y5kot's advice. I'll try anything !!


----------



## elguopo (Nov 22, 2010)

*Sigma*

My alarm is linked to the central locking,, so i don`t have a big and little button,, but ill have a play with it see what happens,,,


----------



## torwood (Nov 28, 2010)

wusiwug said:


> ...my Swift suntor is fitted with a Sigma AC111 alarm ...the key fob has 2 buttons on it tried all combinations with no success......has anyone got one of these alarms that can tell me how it works ..


 
Use large button to set alarm/arm system, then press small button twice, alarm should beep each time, that switches off the internal PIR sensors.   This is the same as using your code to set the alarm and pressing 2 to switch off internal sensors.

Bob


----------



## sammy (Dec 11, 2010)

*help with code*



wusiwug said:


> Hi
> I have finally got my sigma alarm keypad 4 diget number changed to one of my choice without having the existing number ....If anyone is having the same problem or any other problem with Sigma or Scorpion alarms I now no a man who can help ........Message me and I;ll put you in touch
> Regards Ray


 
Hi Can you please help we have just bought a compass advantgarde and have the same alarm bu sadley no one knows the code can you please let me have the name and number of the man who maybe able to help.

Many thanks
Sammy


----------



## sammy (Dec 11, 2010)

*help with code*

hi

we have a compass advantgarde 200 with the same alarm, but sadly no pin number and unable to get it. Can you please send me the name and number on the man who can help.

Many thanks


Samany


----------



## fischerko (Jun 23, 2018)

*same problem here*



wusiwug said:


> Hi
> I have finally got my sigma alarm keypad 4 diget number changed to one of my choice without having the existing number ....If anyone is having the same problem or any other problem with Sigma or Scorpion alarms I now no a man who can help ........Message me and I;ll put you in touch
> Regards Ray



Hi. My MX5 is fitted with sigma AC111 and I'm experiencing similar issues. Also don't have the PIN, and I think FOB is failing as arming and disarming is very intermitent.
If there is any way that man you know can help that would be fantastic..
Thanks in advance.
Branislav.


----------

